# Mould material



## larry C (Dec 7, 2017)

Guys, I need a bit of advice here. I have a bunch of odds and ends of various wood that I want to "mix and match". The pieces do not need stabilization, but I want to cast them into blanks for a few pens, knife scales,
handles for ice cream scoops, etc.

What is the best material to use to make these moulds? This is for my own use and gifts, and they won't be for sale as blanks, etc...any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## kweinert (Dec 7, 2017)

I have some 1/2" HDPE from cutting boards. 

I have screwed them together before but recently I've just been using duct tape as I end up taping them to prevent leaks anyhow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2017)

another vote for the HDPE cutting boards, they cut nice on the table saw, stuff pops out easy, I do the same and just tape them up with duct tape instead of screwing them together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2017)

If you need some Larry I can ship you some if you'll cover shipping. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 7, 2017)

Tony said:


> If you need some Larry I can ship you some if you'll cover shipping. Tony



Hey Tony, that would be great! I'd like to get enough to make 3 or 4 moulds that would give me a final size blank of about 2" x 2" x 7". 
Send me a PM for the costs, I'll PP you as soon as I get the numbers... I'll PM you with my mailing address..

Thanks again...

Larry


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 7, 2017)

HDPE...I use Gorilla Tape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bubby (Jan 12, 2018)

You can also use corregated plastic(yard signs) and hot glue. But HDPE is the best material for the job! 

My problem is finding some for a decent price!


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2018)

Bubby said:


> You can also use corregated plastic(yard signs) and hot glue. But HDPE is the best material for the job!
> 
> My problem is finding some for a decent price!



What sizes do you need? Tony


----------

